# Profitec pro 700 and Eureka zenith 65e



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

My new set up, had it a week or so and really starting to enjoy it, coffee is getting better and better every day.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

nice one mate


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

Not sure why the pic is sideways and I'm not sure how to rotate it


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

BigJB said:


> Not sure why the pic is sideways and I'm not sure how to rotate it


try editing attachments? or just delete it and re-upload in the original post after editing on your phone/computer


----------



## Union8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice


----------



## hadyy (May 11, 2017)

I like the setup, very nice


----------

